# Late Spring Flowers



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

After a pretty dismal Spring?... some plants are showing signs of awakening on the estate this month. Today, after almost a week of sunshine, I noticed these specimens in the garden....

A lovely bearded Iris...










An Allium (flowering onion) in bloom...










Beautiful Violas....the second with a lovely violet picotee to edges of the petals...



















A Laburnum in full flower....almost a month late...


----------

